# Uromastyx & Bearded Dragon



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok this might seem like a stupid question to ask but can a bearded dragon and a uromastyx live together?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

No,

The temps are slightly different for one thing, (110f basking for a beardie, 125f for a uro).

But even ignoring this, you shouldn't mix different species anyway. Beardies shouldn't be housed together at all (except for breeding) i.m.o. But Uro's are more tolerant with each other in groups.

Hope this helps

Jay


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

No I would not recommend housing these species together at all, different diets for one thing. Beardie can eat a wide variety of salad which isnt the same as the ones uromastyx eat. Beardies also enjoy their livefood whereas it is not recommended to feed uromastyx livefood very often as it can lead to liver problems.

Uromastyx are not thought to be a social species with their own species nevermind with an entirely different species, unless raised from a very young age together and even then things can go wrong. As someone has already mentioned the temps are different beardies being 110f whereas most sites and books recommend 120-130F for uro's


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

DebbieLuke said:


> Ok *this might seem like a stupid question* to ask but can a bearded dragon and a uromastyx live together?


It is a stupid question. What is it with people and housing different species together? I really dont undertand the need?


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

:lol2:

I didn't see that there is another thread asking the same question, check this out and see how big the can of worms you are about to open is!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/436640-beardie-uro.html

Jay


----------



## dancolenutt (Jan 13, 2009)

i dont think its fair to say its a stupid post. people come on this forum to ask for advice. and if you call them stupid how do you expect this forum to work? advice is welcomed, insults are not!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

dancolenutt said:


> i dont think its fair to say its a stupid post. people come on this forum to ask for advice. and if you call them stupid how do you expect this forum to work? advice is welcomed, insults are not!


 didnt say stupid post - said stupid question. which it is.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

rob-stl-07 said:


> didnt say stupid post - said stupid question. which it is.


 
But if they hadn't asked the stupid question they could of put the 2 together n then been asking the stupid question when it was too late, so more like a question from someone that wants to learn n not make a mistake :whistling2:


----------



## moondragon (Jan 12, 2014)

*Carefull what you say.*

Well I had my Uro in the other room and moved him to the other room where my Beardie is and they both suddenly stopped eating they were like frozen and would not move for 3 days. I finley picked up my beardie and walked her to my Uro's tank and she jumped for the tank I could not peel her away from the uro. They are the best of friends where you see one the other is right there. So I made a compromise in the temp at about 115 basking and they have a cool end. You never know what might coexistence if you don't try!!! If you think this is amazing you should here about my other Bearded and my Tegu that live together. Weird whit happens everyday. Good luck and i hope this helps your question. :flrt:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

moondragon said:


> Well I had my Uro in the other room and moved him to the other room where my Beardie is and they both suddenly stopped eating they were like frozen and would not move for 3 days. I finley picked up my beardie and walked her to my Uro's tank and she jumped for the tank I could not peel her away from the uro. They are the best of friends where you see one the other is right there. So I made a compromise in the temp at about 115 basking and they have a cool end. You never know what might coexistence if you don't try!!! If you think this is amazing you should here about my other Bearded and my Tegu that live together. Weird whit happens everyday. Good luck and i hope this helps your question. :flrt:


Eh, are you serious:gasp:.


----------



## moondragon (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes I am!!! No one knows everything. Sometimes its trail and error.. Are you serious?? Are you trying to say you know all??


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope I dont know it all but I know its not a good idea especially a large tegu and a beardie together. I am surprised the tegu hasnt eaten or squashed the beardie.


----------



## Princesstia (Oct 12, 2021)

Actually it’s not a stupid question . My Uromastyx and my Bearded Dragon cohabitate together perfectly. Sometimes they together and sometimes they be on separate sides doing different things. They temps are quite the same. Even Zoo Med have the both reptile temperatures on their site and both reptile are similar in temps. Most people gonna say no because they have never experienced it or done research. Their is even evidence on YouTube they can cohabitate . Thats where I got the idea and it actually worked. Yes they have different diets but some stuff is the same for both reptiles like turnip greens or for example butternut squash.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

No they cannot live together. They are not similar at all. They may come from the same family that does not mean they are similar. They don't even come from the same part of the world. Uros need it way hotter than Beardies which means the cool end temperature for a start would be too hot for a beardie for a cool end to thermo regulate properly. Uros should not eat much in the way of insects and there is no way you can stop that happening when feeding a beardie in the same tank. Don't believe everyhting you see on You Tube. I wouldn't co habit 2 beardies never mind 2 different species.


----------

